# Voom’s Rave HD Heads Overseas



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Voom's Rave HD Heads Overseas

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10/26/2006 4:38:00 PM

Rave HD became the fifth Voom HD Networks service to be distributed to five-star hotels outside of the United States by Tangerine Global.

The network joins Rush HD, Equator HD, Ultra HD and Gallery HD on Tangerine's HD slate

--
( Source: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6385471.html )


----------

